# chicago sauce?



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 14, 2010)

chicago sauce dug in oz cheers


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 15, 2010)

any info cheers my wifes dressing chicago


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlesjhbottler
> 
> any info cheers my wifes dressing chicago


 
 Greetings Stephen,

 I'm assuming that the Chicago Sauce is the tall, heavily embossed guy to the left in your picture. I'd really like to see more, bigger, closer pictures of it, and that pot lid, and any back story, of course.

 Your My Wife's Salad Dressing is featured on Bill Lindsey's excellent site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 "The two largely colorless rectangular bodied bottles pictured to the left are common salad dressing bottles from the first third of the 20th century and which apparently held the same product, though at different (?) times.  Both are embossed in fancier serif type letters with MY WIFE'S SALAD DRESSING; the one on the left is also embossed with CHICAGO.  The "swirled" neck type bottles (left image and in the 1910-1920 advertisement above) were manufactured by both mouth-blown and machine-made methods and seem to have been made from about 1900 into the mid-1920s.  The pictured example was mouth-blown in a cup-bottom mold, has a tooled straight brandy finish, almost certainly has evidence of mold air venting, and has a slight amethyst tint indicating that the glass was decolorized with manganese (which was most common on bottles made between about 1890 and 1920).  The bottle in the right image is likely a later item (1920s to possibly 1930s) and only observed to be made by machine methods, though it could also have been made during the same period as the swirled neck example, i.e., late 1910s or early 1920s.  Click embossing side view to see such on the right hand bottle.  (Images from eBayÂ®; advertisement courtesy of Peter Schulz.)"









 "At least one other type of bottle was also made to contain this product.  It was of a different shape (click here to see a relatively poor image) and had a two-part finish that resembles a large crown finish which likely accepted some type of skirted or snap cap.  This style most likely was used between the two above, i.e., the late 1910s to mid-1920s though may have been used concurrently with either example.  The variant has the same embossing pattern as the swirled neck bottle though was only machine-made to the authors knowledge.  Some (all?) examples have a "O in a box" mark on the base indicating manufacture by the Owens Bottle Company (Toledo, OH.) who used that mark from 1911 to 1929 (Toulouse 1971; Lockhart 2004d).  Click here to see a collage of more images including the makers mark on the base and an obvious suction scar.  Unfortunately, no information could be found on the history of the company that used these bottles (Zumwalt 1980).  Readers should be aware that the swirled neck bottles were very accurately reproduced in the 1960s and/or 1970s in relatively wild colors including at least yellow and blue (empirical observations).  These bottles are often seen in antique stores with equally wild price tags.  The originals are only known in colorless glass which sometimes turns amethyst."


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 16, 2010)

top info many thanks,bottle is the same as you posted cheers.


----------

